# No Apps showing in MyApps section of the Market



## routzong (Jun 7, 2011)

OK I've been fighting with this for more than a month now. I need to get the experts involved here. Not sure the exact point in time that this occurred, but I believe it was at or near the release of the new market.

When I open the Market and go to MyApps - The entire list is empty. I get a white screen. It shows my Google account name, followed by "Applications and games owned by this account will appear here." and then I see a Browse Apps and Browse Games button (these just take me back to the market.) 
If I use the market search I can find all the apps I have downloaded/purchased.
I can install old or new apps and they install and run just fine. But if I go to MyApps it will still not show any apps.
I can see updates for apps that are already installed (assuming I find them using the search),
I can see all of MyApps on my Asus Eee Pad and online at market.android.com

This was a rooted phone, but I've SBF'd back to stock and have been that way for more that a month (ahhhhh).

I've been through 3 levels of Verizon tech support, another 3 at motorolla and am waiting for Google's level 2 account support to reply (over a week since I've opened that ticket). During the hours on the phone I have...
SBF'd back to stock and allow Verizon OTA updates to occur (same issue)
Replacement phone (same model)
Factory reset (With the factory reset, the old market is part of the package, so it works for about 5 minutes, until the Market Updater pulls down the latest market version)
Remove Google account and add it back
Created a new Google account, Reset the phone and use that account... Works fine.
It seems to me that it must be a combination of an Account issue and the Gingerbread OS (since the same account works on my Honeycomb tablet)

Any ideas??? I can't stand being stock much longer!!!

Thanks


----------



## knidsrok (Aug 23, 2011)

I've been having a similar problem.

Oddly enough, it doesn't seem to affect me when I'm on a 2nd Init ROM. The only other time I seemed to get it fixed involved, of all things, formatting my SD card. This worked for a few whole hours, but at some point, while re-downloading some of my apps, the issue came back.

My next move is going to be to try SBFing and formatting the SD card again, and this time electing not to restore from Google during setup. I'll let you know if it works.


----------



## hullie10 (Jul 21, 2011)

Have you tried wiping data for the market? That normally fixes it for me when that happens to me


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I would try the above and see if that helps out. (wiping data from the market under the manage app screen in settings) Also (worth a shot too) try fixing permissions in rom manager and then reboot. I've had the same problem after flashing a new rom but never for that long. I always try these two things and then things start to come back.


----------



## routzong (Jun 7, 2011)

hullie10 said:


> I would try the above and see if that helps out. (wiping data from the market under the manage app screen in settings) Also (worth a shot too) try fixing permissions in rom manager and then reboot. I've had the same problem after flashing a new rom but never for that long. I always try these two things and then things start to come back.


Tried the permissions update when I was rooted. I'm now stock and no longer rooted, so I don't think that I can do the permissions update, correct?


----------



## knidsrok (Aug 23, 2011)

routzong said:


> Tried the permissions update when I was rooted. I'm now stock and no longer rooted, so I don't think that I can do the permissions update, correct?


I've tried fixing permissions, deleting market app data, wiping the cache, both alone and in concert with each other.

There are only two things I've found that worked. One is to format your SD card through Android settings, do a factory reset just to be thorough, and then SBF back to stock 602, and then never muck around with anything root-related on your phone. This actually worked for me for a whole day, before I decided to try rooting. Soon after, the market problem came back. I have a hypothesis that I haven't tested yet that there's something about having APKs saved in places other than where the market expects them that's triggering the problem.

The other 'fix' I've found is simply to run any 2nd Init rom. On those, I have no market problems whatsoever. Perhaps someone more familiar with the how 2nd Inits work than I am could float a guess as to why this might be the case?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

If I understand correctly, then the issue does not occur on the older version of the market, but when you update to the newer version than you get the issue... is that correct? That's what it sounds like to me. Is there any particular reason you can't just stay on the older market? (besides the fact it looks a bit different, but whatevs. I had the same market for a year after I bought my phone before I did the first update) Just root -> Titanium Backup -> Market Updater -> Freeze App.


----------



## routzong (Jun 7, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> If I understand correctly, then the issue does not occur on the older version of the market, but when you update to the newer version than you get the issue... is that correct? That's what it sounds like to me. Is there any particular reason you can't just stay on the older market? (besides the fact it looks a bit different, but whatevs. I had the same market for a year after I bought my phone before I did the first update) Just root -> Titanium Backup -> Market Updater -> Freeze App.


Nope no reason I can't... It's just annoying that I would have to do that.


----------



## routzong (Jun 7, 2011)

knidsrok said:


> The other 'fix' I've found is simply to run any 2nd Init rom. On those, I have no market problems whatsoever. Perhaps someone more familiar with the how 2nd Inits work than I am could float a guess as to why this might be the case?


I tried this and found the same thing you did. It works fine on 2nd init ROMs. Its got to be something hosed with the Google Account, that HoneyComb and 2nd init ROMs are able to handle, but Gingerbread doesn't?

I know I have some App conflicts between Amazon and the Google markets (i.e. I've downloaded/purchased from both sites) ??? 
I was also part of the Google Music beta, and Music was the major addition to the last market upgrade ???

Could either of these have caused it?


----------



## homer8869 (Aug 27, 2011)

I have been having this issue also. After doing a google search on it, I found that people with other devices are having the same issue. Some of them were Bionics, Samsung Galaxies, ect. I think there just be something up with google and the market reporting.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------

